# Beer bread



## madasnurb (Sep 22, 2003)

I found a great recipe for bread.

Add 1 can of beer, 3 cups self rising flour, and a half cup of sugar. Mix well and put in a bread pan. Bake on 350 for 35-40 minutes and if wanted pour a half stick melted butter on top 5 minutes before you take it out.

Make sure it is self rising flour.

Hope everyone likes the bread. :lol: :lol:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I think a little change needs to be made to this recipe-

-Take one can of beer and drink it. Then make bread(minus the can of beer). Followed by three to twelve more beers :beer:


----------



## Brett_Neffendorf (Oct 6, 2003)

Man my mom makes some dang good beer bread! lol :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Since I'm not a bread baker, explain this to me......doesn't the dough have to rise before it is baked?


----------



## madasnurb (Sep 22, 2003)

No the bread rises in the oven. Don't ask me how or why it does. I am no baker as well. I just know it tastes good.


----------

